# Horse colors



## Anna7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all!

I'm confused about colors of horses!!! So I decided to ask you good people about this: The difference between "piebald", "skewbald", "pinto", "overo" and "tobiano". I mean seriously...everywhere I looked...there were different definitions.... So confusing!! 

Please help!

Anna


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Anna7 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm confused about colors of horses!!! So I decided to ask you good people about this: The difference between "piebald", "skewbald", "pinto", "overo" and "tobiano". I mean seriously...everywhere I looked...there were different definitions.... So confusing!!
> 
> ...


your mixing colours and breeds


----------



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

Piebald is black and white, skewbald is any other colour and white, pinto, overo and tobiano are the names for different types of patterns/base colours of coloured horses.


----------



## merlyn26 (Feb 4, 2010)

shortbackandsides - she isnt mixing colours and breeds - moody mare is correct piebald is black and white and skewbald is any other colour and white and pinto is the american term for a coloured horse then overo, tobiano, sabino etc are the names of the inherited coat pattern distributions. :smile5:


----------



## Gracie10 (Feb 3, 2010)

Overo, tobiano, sabino are usually linked with the paint horses where as piebald and skewbald are colours in other type of breeds


----------



## Tim_A (Mar 12, 2009)

There's quite a useful guide here which should get you started (i've got it bookmarked!!):

Horse Colours And Patterns

Hope that helps


----------



## Anna7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot everybody! This was definitely helpful  :thumbup:

Anna


----------

